# Van Halen - Running with the devil guitar cover



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

guitar cover of this awesome EVH song

[video=youtube;6_Dp5JJaFD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Dp5JJaFD0[/video]

hope you enjoy!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when you roll in and want to farm views for youtube without entering any of the discussions, it makes you a spammer.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well said cheezy.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not going to hit 'play' until you hit 'post' in many of the other forum subsections!


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

I am just promoting what I've just recorded so other people can watch it.
This is not that bad, it does not make me a criminal. You guys are too hard on me!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry about it, they're just grumpy. I watched it twice, once for me and one for the absentee. Keep it up, record more, come back and post.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am sorry guys but I loved this! You need to lighten up a little! Pls! Like Vadsy said, don't worry about it, they're grumpy! 

This is a lesson for me! It's a very good start! It looks very doable from my perspective!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't fully understand the complaints. We're attacking this guy and then there was the pedal demo where we all left compliments.

The pedal demo fished for subscriptions and likes at the end, and this one doesn't.

Is it the "hey look at me" thing that upsets everyone?

Do we feel like used sluts?

Are we trying to entice these guys to be more active? These are the guys who actually _play_, instead of hang around here, hahaha.

I'm impartial, but just trying to understand it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I really like the sound of your guitar. A little more work on the lead parts and you'll be able to move on to your next great song. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty cool...time was a bit spotty though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Pretty cool...time was a bit spotty though.


Your kidding right?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Your kidding right?


He's dead on. It was a bit stiff, but good.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

To answer adcandour's question...the issue is the guy has never posted on the forum and appears to be simply fishing for YouTube views/followers. Which in itself is annoying. Some people don't suspect that and enjoyed the video - which is fine. Others would like to see the OP contribute to the forum before posting videos. That's it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only one to notice the time issues. It wasn't a criticism though. Stiff might be a better way of putting it. I'm curious though wth you kept looking at while you were playing.

As far as fishing for views...who cares? Contribute...don't contribute...makes no difference in my world.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Is it the "hey look at me" thing that upsets everyone?


Considering there is so much easier ways to accomplish this. Why spend hours learning to play guitar when all you have to do is buy a motorcycle and taking the mufflers off? Anyone can do that.


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

I wanna thank all of you for the comments and specially for the criticism so I can improve my playing, recording and toning skills. Regarding contribution to the forum I generally prefer reading other members' posts than writing new stuff, that sometimes are not actually new.

I play the guitar mostly because I enjoy it and love music rather than getting attention. I don't know how to ride a motorcycle and neither got one.


----------

